# Any Luck Catching Surf Fishing on Bald Head Island in March?



## Hrobinson (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm heading down to Bald Head Island in late March to see some family and was wondering if the surf fishing there might be any good. I heard that Black drum could be around but besides that, I've heard nothing. What can I expect to be in the surf? What equipment should I bring? Any good guides I should look into? Thanks


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

March is usually not a very good month for surf fishing on BH but there’s always the possibility of good day. A rod rated for 4 ounces should work for soaking bait. Not a lot of structure with the exception of the shoals reachable by access 39. Another place to try would be the rocks around the entrance of the marina. Shark fishing would be another option if you have the gear. There’s one local six pack charter, In The Loop, that’s popular with the island folks and I offer kayaking trips in the marsh. Does your family live on BH? Might know them.


----------



## Hrobinson (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! My mom's side of the family lives in Wilmington however Bald Head Island is a family favorite vacation place. We live in CT so I definitely have some heavy-duty surf gear that could be used for shark fishing. I didn't realize sharks ran in March through Bald Head. What species come through? How big are they? Especially since your a guide have you had any luck with Redfish or Black drum in march? Throughout all my fishing trips I've never managed to catch a black drum or a 30+ inch red. Also, can I have your contact info? I fish from a Hobie kayak in CT so I'm definitely interested in your guiding service. Thanks.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Threshers and whites with blacktips and sandbars a possibility. Not a sharker so others here more knowledgeable. You can email at [email protected] and I’ll fill you in on fishing the marsh


----------

